

Ask HN: How to find a great mentor for my startup? - sdizdar

I wonder how to find a great mentor. Where to start? How to connect with people who are visionaries and respected in our area? Which meetup to attend? How to establish relationship?
======
revorad
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/09/how-to-get-
that-...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/09/how-to-get-that-guy-as-
your-mentor.html)

------
KleinmanB
Boom!

[http://gigaom.com/2010/12/28/how-to-charm-a-vc-into-
mentorin...](http://gigaom.com/2010/12/28/how-to-charm-a-vc-into-mentoring-
you/)

